# Quailwood Goldens in SoCal?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi. I'm searching for a good show puppy. I keep seeing dogs I like from Quailwood Goldens by Marjorie Blake, but I don't know how to reach her. I've googled Quailwood and Marjorie, but they don't seem to have a website. Does anyone know how to reach Marjorie?

You can PM me the information or email me at [email protected] if you don't want to post the answer publicly. Thanks.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would contact the people at Ridgeview! The co-own dogs with Quailwood.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Smart lady!  My dogs are mostly all Quailwood descendents. Our Jack is a Summit (GCH Quailwood Mountain Odessey OS) son, our Kira is a Seeker (CH Quailwood Mountain Quest OS) granddaughter and our Smoochie is a Bree (CH Quailwood Morning Breeze) daughter. 

Marjorie (Quailwood) does not have a website. I believe if you google you will find her email address. I have her phone number but don't feel comfortable giving it out on the internet. I'm not sure what litter plans she has coming up. Melissa Simpson at Ridgeview has a litter planned out of our Kira's dam, Roxy. Roxy is a Seeker daughter bred to Alley (Ch Oro-K's Backroad to Quailwood OD). Alley produced very well for Melissa and became an OD from 2 litters. I believe Roxy is being bred soon (like this week) so I doubt it's even on her website yet. Feel free to PM me if you want more info.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank, both of you! I have googled Marjorie like crazy and cannot find her email address. I found her on facebook, but her account does not allow me to send messages or friend requests. Goldenjackpuppy, could you ask her if it's okay to give out her email address or phone to someone looking for a Quailwood pup?

I'll also look into that Ridgeview litter. I'm afraid I don't know anything about Ridgeview, though I have seen a few Ridgeview dogs, which were lovely. I don't have much experience out here on the west coast, so I don't know many breeders.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You might want to check with the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles for breeder referrals since it sounds like you might be new to the area. They may have some suggestions for some good breeders in southern Cal.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi BayBeams. Thank you for the suggestion. I did look at the GRCGLA, but they don't have a list of breeders, they just have someone to email, which I did, and have not gotten a response. After reading your post, I have written her again. Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Melissa Simpson at Ridgeview has a litter planned out of our Kira's dam, Roxy. Roxy is a Seeker daughter bred to Alley (Ch Oro-K's Backroad to Quailwood OD). Alley produced very well for Melissa and became an OD from 2 litters. I believe Roxy is being bred soon (like this week) so I doubt it's even on her website yet. Feel free to PM me if you want more info.


Thank you for this referral! I talked to a few other people about Melissa and Ridgeview, and then talked to Melissa last night. I think I will probably get the pick male from her upcoming Roxy litter, assuming it happens and there is a good pick male to be had. I really like the breeding. Roxy is a lovely and nicely put-together girl, and the proposed sire, Sonny (BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Sonny Side Up SDHF) looks like a great dog. Together, the pedigree for this possible litter looks wonderful, with several dogs on both sides that are just what I'm looking for.

Thank you! I think this may just be the litter I'm looking for. We'll see if everything works out. 




Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's great news!!! I love Roxy, she is also my Kira's dam. Kira was from her first litter and is almost 1 year old. I know Melissa put a lot of time and thought into this breeding so I am excited to see those babies!!!! And Melissa is wonderful, we co-own both Kira and Smooch with her and she is very fair and easy to work with.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with Michelle. Melissa is great to work with. I have bred two of my girls in the past to her Seeker making them 1/2 sisters to Roxy and they are outstanding show dogs that excel not only in the conformation ring but are competing/training in rally, obedience, tracking and agility and are our family pets to boot! Very easy to work with attitudes. My one Seeker girl, Roo, finished her AM CH title in just 3 show weekends first points to last including a 5 point BW at the LA Specialty totally from the BBEB class and Reba now only needs a 3 point major to finish her AM CH owner/handled to all but 1 point so far including a 4 point major Specialty win. Another Seeker daughter owned by Sam Betzer also finished her AM CH title exclusively from the BBEB class including a Specialty major win. Seeker has had limited litters, but sired outstanding show dogs and quite a few have been finished by their owners, not handlers. Says a lot nowadays as the Golden competition is really tough. Good luck with your new pup.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Roxy was inseminated last Wednesday and Friday, and the repro vet says it looks great. Now starts the long four week wait to see if she's pregnant. And it won't be until January that I find out for sure if there's a good show quality male in the litter.

If there is, and if he looks like his father, he's going to be pretty. This is the sire, Sonny.



















And this is the only photo I have of Roxy.










I'm excited and hopeful, and the wait will be excruciating. Thanks to everyone for the GREAT recommendation. Melissa is, indeed, a joy to work with.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have some other pictures of Roxy....let me see what I can find.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I have some other pictures of Roxy....let me see what I can find.


Thanks, Michelle. I look forward to it.


----------

